# PRS SE 277 and 277 Semi-Hollow Baritones



## themike (Nov 10, 2015)

> Built with a longer 27.7 scale length, the SE 277 Baritone is perfect for heavier, more aggressive guitar playing. But this is no one trick pony. The 277s Tone Furnace pickups deliver articulate growl, allowing the 277 to handle blues and funk with flair as well. Additional appointments include a string-through bridge design for strong, resonant tone. So whether youre interested in rocking a clean tone, picking bass lines beneath higher melodies on one guitar, or chugging out the heaviest drop-tuned riffs, the SE 277 offers versatility in a reliable package for players looking to push the envelope. Ships tuned B to B.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Nov 10, 2015)

Oh god.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 10, 2015)

So it WAS true. Holy ....ing ...., this makes me so ....ing happy! 

EDIT: There's a couple of things that bum me out, though. The fact the 277 Semihollow only comes with P90s (the Breaking Benjamin fanboy in me would have went ....ing ballistic if it had humbuckers), and the solidbody only comes in red and sunburst.  I would have liked the trans black on the solidbody.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Nov 10, 2015)

I love my Custom 24 SE but it might be sold for the semi hollow. Dam you PRS. 
If this had the vintage tremolo I would cum


----------



## Riffer (Nov 10, 2015)

Glad you guys are digging the 277s!!! They both sound incredible. I'm in the beginning and end of the solid body 277 video just riffing around. Both 277s are probably my favorite guitar at the moment of the SE line. 







> =HeHasTheJazzHands;4473878]So it WAS true. Holy ....ing ...., this makes me so ....ing happy!
> 
> EDIT: There's a couple of things that bum me out, though. The fact the 277 Semihollow only comes with P90s (the Breaking Benjamin fanboy in me would have went ....ing ballistic if it had humbuckers), and the solidbody only comes in red and sunburst.  I would have liked the trans black on the solidbody.


You can always put EMG soapbars in it if you don't want the P90 sound.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 10, 2015)

That's a good point. And Lace has some mini humbucker Drop N' Gains.

Are these going to be the same price as the Mushok, or more expensive?


----------



## Riffer (Nov 10, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's a good point. And Lace has some mini humbucker Drop N' Gains.
> 
> Are these going to be the same price as the Mushok, or more expensive?



I don't know the answer to that unfortunately. A local dealer should be able to answer that once they have some I believe.


----------



## JoeGragg (Nov 10, 2015)

very nice guitar


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 10, 2015)

nice guitar, just wish PRS SE would stop making all the rings and pups in cream color and start doing them in white like a normal PRS. That would look sooo much better. Awesome guitar


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 10, 2015)

Pretty sure the core PRS guitars are cream as well, just not as extreme as the SEs.


----------



## austink (Nov 10, 2015)

These look killer, the hollow one really has me interested.


----------



## itll_be_ok (Nov 10, 2015)

It looks like SE 277 has almost the same specs as Mushok signature. Seems that the only differences are birds inlays, rosewood fretboard and slightly arched top. Which is cool for me because i couldn't stand the flat top on my SE Mushok.
I think that sunburst one looks nice.


----------



## Riffer (Nov 10, 2015)

itll_be_ok said:


> It looks like SE 277 has almost the same specs as Mushok signature. Seems that the only differences are birds inlays, rosewood fretboard and slightly arched top. Which is cool for me because i couldn't stand the flat top on my SE Mushok.
> I think that sunburst one looks nice.



The pickups are also completely different and have a coil tap function with the tone knob and a 3 way toggle. Also the body is a mahogany back with figured flame maple veneer over a thick maple cap top unlike Mushok which was all mahogany. Add those to the different fretboard, inlays, beveled top, no neck binding, and different color options, it's really only the bridge, neck wood, and scale length that are the same.


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 10, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Pretty sure the core PRS guitars are cream as well, just not as extreme as the SEs.



maybe the old models, the new ones they seem to be white.

either way I still think white looks best and cleaner. The whole cream pups/rings/body-neck-headstock binding on the SE 30th anyversary was what trow me off on the big GAS I had for those, specially on the black-blue color one.

for this one as its only on the pups area I guess it can be easily swaped.

either way I thik its pretty awesome they are expanding the SE line more and more. Looking forward to the next NAMM


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Nov 10, 2015)

Want.


----------



## WolleK (Nov 11, 2015)

Last week i dreamed of a Mushok semi hollow.... and voila... pretty sure i will buy one


----------



## SJM925 (Nov 11, 2015)

When do these go up for preorder and about how much? $700? $600? I know it was said retailers will decide, but ballpark?

Seriously, I want both of them. I'm like a little dog excited to go for a walk here!


----------



## domsch1988 (Nov 11, 2015)

I was just about to pull the trigger on a Custom 24 and start building the Baritone myself. Guess i'll be holding on a bit. This seems to be exactly what i want in every aspect. Lets wait for prices in Germany and some hands on time but there needs to be something seriously wrong with it to stop me buying one...


----------



## itll_be_ok (Nov 11, 2015)

> itll_be_ok said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like SE 277 has almost the same specs as Mushok signature. Seems that the only differences are birds inlays, rosewood fretboard and slightly arched top. Which is cool for me because i couldn't stand the flat top on my SE Mushok.
> ...



Cool. I didn't notice all these things at first.
I will DEFINITELY buy one


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Nov 11, 2015)

So is the semi hollow a maple top as well? Or a veneer over mahogany?
I want to put a set of Stockholm or Pig 90's in one of these like I want to breathe.


----------



## Riffer (Nov 11, 2015)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> So is the semi hollow a maple top as well? Or a veneer over mahogany?
> I want to put a set of Stockholm or Pig 90's in one of these like I want to breathe.



They are both mahogany back with a thick maple top with a flame maple veneer.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Nov 11, 2015)

SJM925 said:


> ...about how much? $700? $600? I know it was said retailers will decide, but ballpark?


Hopefully -- the SE 24 and SE 24/7 both go for about $750-ish new.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 11, 2015)

I'd imagine it'll be around the $700 mark, more or less. 

I'm hoping this is popular enough to where they release an SE Standard, S2, and humbuckered hollowbody one. We definitely need more variety in the baritone market.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 11, 2015)

Oof, now here's hoping they release a 27,7" scale 7 string as well, then my life is complete.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 11, 2015)

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Oof, now here's hoping they release a 27,7" scale 7 string as well, then my life is complete.



If they released an SE24727(? ), the Seven String subform would implode.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Nov 11, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If they released an SE24727(? ), the Seven String subform would implode.



So would my wallet.

I kid.

I'm actually more of Bari 6 guy. I'm going to find a way to buy that 277.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Nov 11, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> SE24727


That's not right, but funny. Wouldn't it be SE2777?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 12, 2015)

Dusty Chalk said:


> That's not right, but funny. Wouldn't it be SE2777?



Going in Ibanez territory right there.


----------



## kuma (Nov 12, 2015)

I'll admit I haven't been the biggest fan of the SE series, but baritone scale, non-flat top, semi-hollow, and P90s??? Barring something really surprising from NAMM, I'll be getting one of these no question.


----------



## ESPImperium (Nov 16, 2015)

Im not changing as I'm happy with my Upgraded Mushok SE.

They look cool, and sound good.

What id like to see is a PRS S2 SC Baritone and a PRS S2 SC250 7 String in their new Satin finish, who wouldn't want to buy at least one of those?


----------



## jwade (Nov 16, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If they released an SE24727(? ), the Seven String subform would implode.



Seriously. The SE7 I had was nice, but the 25" scale length didn't do it for me. I'm spoiled by my baritone LP (28"), so a baritone 7 from PRS would be an instant buy for me.


----------



## HaloHat (Nov 18, 2015)

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Oof, now here's hoping they release a 27,7" scale 7 string as well, then my life is complete.



I would be extremely interested in a 27.7 scale 7 string Semi-Hollow


----------



## xwmucradiox (Nov 18, 2015)

Was hoping for a USA Baritone Custom 24 or S2 Baritone as a replacement for my Mushok.


----------



## jc986 (Nov 18, 2015)

xwmucradiox said:


> Was hoping for a USA Baritone Custom 24 or S2 Baritone as a replacement for my Mushok.



Rumor is that there is going to be a Tremonti Sig Baritone. He teased a pic on his Twitter late October.


----------



## jc986 (Nov 18, 2015)

Just noticed on the specs of these they ship with 14-74 strings. That's a ton of tension given the scale length since they're factory tuned to B. That would put the low B at 30 lbs.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Nov 18, 2015)

jc986 said:


> Rumor is that there is going to be a Tremonti Sig Baritone. He teased a pic on his Twitter late October.



That pic looks cool. If its a 27" or 27.7" scale length that would be great.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Nov 18, 2015)

I'd kill to get one of those Semi-hollows, drop a P90 Sized EMG 81/60 set in it, and tune it to G-C-G-C-G-C and get my Devy on.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 18, 2015)

jc986 said:


> Rumor is that there is going to be a Tremonti Sig Baritone. He teased a pic on his Twitter late October.









For those interested. If it was an SE, I'd be all over this ...., but it looks like it might be a limited edition private stock, unless the inlay is just for his guitar.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Nov 20, 2015)

Sorry, distracted by cleav...er...there's a guitar in that picture?

No, seriously, the artist's personal model will always have accouterments above and beyond the production model. E.G. Neal Schon's personal models of his guitars are exotic woods, not mahogany. And Holcomb's 7 isn't guaranteed to go into production. In fact, no-one's is, not in this economy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 20, 2015)

He said this will be his new signature model, so it seems like this one is seeing release.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Nov 20, 2015)

Right, but what I'm saying is, for example, they probably put "Private Stock" work into those bird inlays for his model, whereas they'll just do regular SE bird inlays for the production model. That's all I meant.


----------



## Hachetjoel (Nov 20, 2015)

the 25' scale length is the only thing stopping me from buying a prs 7, so if theres a contract I can sign saying i'll buy it if they make it (solid body hum-hum) well, sign me up!


----------



## MistaSnowman (Nov 24, 2015)

Decisions, decisions...I was all set to get another SE Custom 24 7-String and then PRSi decides to come out with the SE 277. My wife and my credit card will not be happy.


----------



## TTWC Ben (Nov 25, 2015)

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Oof, now here's hoping they release a 27,7" scale 7 string as well, then my life is complete.



That's what I thought this was when I first opened the thread, I thought my dreams had come true! 

Still pretty great that this is being made though!


----------



## RobbYoung (Nov 25, 2015)

Looks like I know what my first PRS will be 



jc986 said:


> Just noticed on the specs of these they ship with 14-74 strings. That's a ton of tension given the scale length since they're factory tuned to B. That would put the low B at 30 lbs.



A quick look at the PRS website says they're shipping with 14-68, rather than 74. Would mean the tension is more reasonable (not that I'm complaining, I use a 66 for B on a 28" and would like to find a way of using a thicker gauge without all the lack of clarity that comes with that).


----------



## Darren James (Nov 25, 2015)

Does anyone know of a street price for this yet?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 25, 2015)

Darren James said:


> Does anyone know of a street price for this yet?



If this is anything to go by... $800 each, since they list the S2 Satins as 1000 pounds, which is equal to what they go in the US ($1000).


----------



## MistaSnowman (Nov 26, 2015)

PRS SE 277 Baritone - Black Cherry | Sweetwater.com


----------



## Darren James (Nov 28, 2015)

This is something I think I may pick up at that price. The semi hollow with p90's looks like a stunner.


----------



## JD27 (Nov 28, 2015)

I love the sound of the semi hollow in the beginning. $750 is a solid price, I may have to get one. A semi hollow baritone with p90s.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Nov 28, 2015)

I had Sweetwater put me on the list for a black cherry 277. Only thing I don't really care for is the boring block-lettering on the head-stock.


----------



## Darren James (Nov 28, 2015)

High Plains Drifter said:


> I had Sweetwater put me on the list for a black cherry 277. Only thing I don't really care for is the boring block-lettering on the head-stock.



I agree, one of the first things I noticed that kind of turned my head. Small thing overall I guess. Exited when they become available in the local shop and if it's anything like my Prs 7, should be bangin.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 28, 2015)

High Plains Drifter said:


> I had Sweetwater put me on the list for a black cherry 277. Only thing I don't really care for is the boring block-lettering on the head-stock.





Darren James said:


> I agree, one of the first things I noticed that kind of turned my head. Small thing overall I guess. Exited when they become available in the local shop and if it's anything like my Prs 7, should be bangin.



It's pretty much like that for every other guitar except the Custom and some signature models.


----------



## Agramal (Nov 29, 2015)

This is my next guitar.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Nov 30, 2015)

Oh... crap oh crap oh crap!

Just saw the 277 in tobacco sunburst as I was just INNOCENTLY ordering a new amp, strap, and power supply!

So now on the way to me is a brand new PRS 277 Baritone in tobacco sunburst!! Should be here in the next 3 days! 

Umm.... &^%^$%$#@#$$%!!!! <--- That means that this dude is EXCITED!!! 

FWIW- I had originally put the black cherry on the "notify me" list but I really really dig this one so much more! 

Okay... sorry for the outburst. I'm just like ---->  right now!


----------



## jc986 (Nov 30, 2015)

Wish they would do the non semi hollow in gray black. Not a big sunburst fan. Hopefully we will see some expanded color options if these sell well.


----------



## chassless (Dec 1, 2015)

i believe everyone should sit back and appreciate the playing of the demonstrators in both those videos. they played everything with great style and best of all, dialled in the tones like not-farts.


----------



## cult (Dec 1, 2015)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Oh... crap oh crap oh crap!
> 
> Just saw the 277 in tobacco sunburst as I was just INNOCENTLY ordering a new amp, strap, and power supply!
> 
> ...



Color me jealous!
I want a thorough NGD post with all the dirty details


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Dec 1, 2015)

cult said:


> Color me jealous!
> I want a thorough NGD post with all the dirty details



Thanks. 

and fwiw- I had my fiance's CC today. She knew that I was going to use it to buy an amp and a couple other little accessories. Well, I SINCERELY THOUGHT that was all I was going to buy. But as I was on the phone with Phillip from Sweetwater, I decided to ask him if they had any idea of when the 277's might be arriving in stock. At that moment I just happened to click on the tobacco-sunburst option and low-and-behold they had one! I'm thinking that it might be the very first 277 that they got because they are now using mine for the stock-pic... very cool imo! 

Although I initially liked the cherry, when I saw this flamed-maple burst I just fell in love. I told him that I wasn't expecting this to happen today so he asked me if I wanted to take a little time and mull it over while he put it on hold. I said "Yep... Let me make a decision and call you back". Took all of 34 minutes and I called back to let him know that I would snag it. Was funny cause he said "We both knew this was gonna happen lol". I was like "Yes.. Yes we did lol". 

Without going into much further detail let's just suffice it to say that when my fiance got home tonight, I had a "look" in my eyes. I handed her the CC and she instantly said with a cute little smile "It feels warm...". My reply was "Let me just say that what happened today wasn't entirely my fault! I blame SSO!" She rolled her eyes and smiled and said "Well... let me see the pics of our incoming bundle of joy". Lol.. She's so awesome!

More later/ sorry OP for the slight hijack.


----------



## Darren James (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm also really exited to see a new NGD if at all possible. It would be nice to know how it plays and what some of the parts are like. My SE 7 played perfectly right out of the box. The only thing I disliked were the pickups and the bridge but those were easy replacements. 

The semi hollow body is what caught my eye as it's just something different. Perfect for my blues/rock jams.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Dec 1, 2015)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Oh... crap oh crap oh crap!
> 
> Just saw the 277 in tobacco sunburst as I was just INNOCENTLY ordering a new amp, strap, and power supply!
> 
> ...


----------



## asher (Dec 1, 2015)

chassless said:


> i believe everyone should sit back and appreciate the playing of the demonstrators in both those videos. they played everything with great style and best of all, dialled in the tones like not-farts.



This made me go watch the semihollow 277 video.

Holy crap, that sounds great....


----------



## JD27 (Dec 1, 2015)

asher said:


> This made me go watch the semihollow 277 video.
> 
> Holy crap, that sounds great....



That semi-hollow with P90s is giving me terrible GAS pains (and the Strymon Blue Sky he was using).


----------



## chassless (Dec 2, 2015)

Silly comment, please delete


----------



## GuitarFactoryDylan (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm anxious to try the semi-hollow, but I kind of wish they'd stuck to humbuckers.


----------



## chassless (Dec 2, 2015)

^ the soapbars sound great in the video though. do you think they'd be hard to replace ?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 2, 2015)

chassless said:


> ^ the soapbars sound great in the video though. do you think they'd be hard to replace ?



There's not many options. 

Only aftermarket ones I can think of are EMG (P81, P85, P60), Lace (Mini Drop N Gain, Mini Nitro), and DiMarzio (DLX, Super Distortion 90, Tone Zone 90). Duncan also does, but it's through they're CS and it's like $180 a piece.


----------



## Riffer (Dec 2, 2015)

chassless said:


> i believe everyone should sit back and appreciate the playing of the demonstrators in both those videos. they played everything with great style and best of all, dialled in the tones like not-farts.



Thanks dude


----------



## chassless (Dec 2, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> There's not many options.
> 
> Only aftermarket ones I can think of are EMG (P81, P85, P60), Lace (Mini Drop N Gain, Mini Nitro), and DiMarzio (DLX, Super Distortion 90, Tone Zone 90). Duncan also does, but it's through they're CS and it's like $180 a piece.



aren't there any regular humbuckers that fit in P90 cavities?



Riffer said:


> Thanks dude



oh hi! didn't know you'd be here!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 2, 2015)

chassless said:


> aren't there any regular humbuckers that fit in P90 cavities?



All the ones I listed are humbuckers, just smaller. 

And you can try Bill Lawrence L500s, but they're not as wide as P90s, so there's going to be some space around it.


----------



## chassless (Dec 2, 2015)

oh, that explains things. thanks.


----------



## Halowords (Dec 2, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> There's not many options.
> 
> Only aftermarket ones I can think of are EMG (P81, P85, P60), Lace (Mini Drop N Gain, Mini Nitro), and DiMarzio (DLX, Super Distortion 90, Tone Zone 90). Duncan also does, but it's through they're CS and it's like $180 a piece.



You could ask some company like Vintage Vibe or Zhangbucker. I have had good luck with those companies, both the pickups themselves and the customer service. There are probably others. But I really liked them. Ditto with Sheptones. Anyway, if you're willing to go outside the usual bigger companies, there are some pretty reasonable smaller "boutique" shops that make good stuff for much cheaper than I thought, and one or more of them could perhaps help you out with replacement stuff.

Just some options to consider.

-Cheers


----------



## pkgitar (Dec 3, 2015)

Found this, uploaded earlier today!


----------



## Riffer (Dec 3, 2015)

chassless said:


> oh hi! didn't know you'd be here!



Haha most people don't. Glad you're digging how the guitars sound!


----------



## Locrain (Jan 14, 2018)

I know I'm bumping an old thread, but I have my SE277 P90 hollow-body strung up with Kalium 14-73 strings, and Bare Knuckle Supermassive pickups. I honestly couldn't imagine it sounding any better. HUGE improvement over the stockers. They scream. Bare Knuckle also has hotter P90s if you want, but I am not al all a fan of hi gain pickups in baritones. Mud city for me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 14, 2018)

A threw an EMG P81/P60 set into mine and strung it with an 11 - 56 set in drop A#. It's fucking monstrous. And I actually didn't mind the stock pickups. A bit too low output, but they had a lot of growl. It helps the guitar itself resonated perfectly.


----------



## julez (Jan 14, 2018)

Locrain said:


> I know I'm bumping an old thread, but I have my SE277 P90 hollow-body strung up with Kalium 14-73 strings, and Bare Knuckle Supermassive pickups. I honestly couldn't imagine it sounding any better. HUGE improvement over the stockers. They scream. Bare Knuckle also has hotter P90s if you want, but I am not al all a fan of hi gain pickups in baritones. Mud city for me.


Congrats on your choice, I know what you are talking about! Besides the Supermassive pickups I also decided to put a Freeway Switch in and woody wood parts. Strung with Stringjoy 10-90 tuned in fifths from low F to high E.


----------

